

Derren Brown beats 9 chess players simultaneously. - jacktang
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evZmpsl3jI0
nice game!
======
ctingom
An absolutely brilliant chess match hack. Amazing idea.

~~~
gnaritas
Not exactly a new trick, nor did he beat 9 of them.

